# got a couple new ones



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

top one is a hk91 g3 clone in 308

bottom one is a new frontier poly lower with a palmetto m4 upper and a couple mags lol


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

nice rifles

i like the bottom one better though

because it is AMERICAS RIFLE


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

yeah but the top one will make you go deaf faster lol


----------



## chuck richards (Feb 1, 2010)

HUH?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

hey sneaky is 13 mags enough or do I still need more


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

I'd get some more just because you can. That what I tell the wife all the time when she asks, what did you buy that for? My standard reply is, because I can. Or the other replay, because I wanted it.


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

yeah just wish I could find some more new p-mags for $5 like I did the last one


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Good luck with that one.


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

yeah when I saw that one listed as brand new for $5 I snagged it up


----------

